# Sadolin PV67



## daveking66 (12 Apr 2012)

I'm looking to hear if anyone has had any experience using SadolinPV67 for sealing floors.

If so can you please let me know what you thought of the results and what it was like to use? I've heard that it is pretty gruesome stuff.

I'm looking to use it on a birch plywood floor and am aiming for the same sort of stunning results of the birch ply floor shown in the attached image, more photos of which can be seen by googling "funnelcloud luminhaus"

Thanks for your help,

Dave


----------



## marcros (13 Apr 2012)

i never thought of using birch ply as flooring.


----------



## daveking66 (13 Apr 2012)

I've chosen Birch ply as it's a relatively inexpensive wood floor compared to other flooring products. Plus it looks great. In my opinion the graining looks far better than cheap laminate products.

The key is in creating a good finish though. The floor shown in the photo and on the funnelcloud luminhaus website uses 3 coats of a product called “Moisture Curing Urethane” or MUC which is different to standard polyurethane finishes and much tougher. It uses the moisture in the air to cure, so the higher the humidity the FASTER it cures.

Unfortunately this product doesn’t appear to be available in the UK, which is why I’m looking at the Sadolin PV67, which is an Acid Cure or sometimes called “Swedish Finish”, and although tough as nails is pretty nasty stuff to use.

Dave


----------



## deserter (13 Apr 2012)

We used to sell pv67 and all I can tell you is that only the most experienced decorators bought it and then as a last resort over things like diamond hard etc.


----------



## daveking66 (13 Apr 2012)

They say it's for use in high traffic areas or on bar tops which get lots of abuse. So this should mean it would be absolutely yonks before it needed replacing in a domestic situation, which is what I'm after. 

I guess the ball ache of applying it and the need for extended period of ventilation is enough to put most folk off using it though.


----------



## deserter (13 Apr 2012)

Give Sadolin tech support a call and ask their advice, they're very friendly and obviously knowledgeable on their products. The number is 0844 7708 998.


----------



## twothumbs (13 Apr 2012)

I know of quality houses built in the late 30's using I think Birch ply. It was ripped up into squares to alternate grain etc. About 12" - 18" squares if I remember. Looked good and was cheap at the time but ukltra modern then. A good idea to use it but you dont want too high a shine. Good luck.


----------

